

Programming with Managed Time - jashkenas
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/smcdirm/managedtime.aspx?new

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=programming+with+managed+time#!/st...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=programming+with+managed+time#!/story/forever/0/programming%20with%20managed%20time)

